# Muddmaddness



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Is anyone interrested in riding with me at Muddmaddness in Choudrant, La. this coming Saturday 6-12? If interrested p.m me.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, if no one is interrested in Muddmaddness, then how about ATV Mud Fury on Philpot rd, just off of hwy 34 in West Monroe?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

how do you pronounce choudrant?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Shoo-drant


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Whats funny is when my dad was still alive, he pronounced it choo-drant. Of course he was hillbilly from the get go... lol.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, you guys missed a good ride today. I ended up going to ATV Mud Fury, and that is a great ride. I won't be able to go next weekend, but I will be going the weekend after that.


----------



## Mudpro2009 (Jun 13, 2010)

i live around central louisiana i might be able to make it if im not workin been lookin for a few more places to ride


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Where have you been riding? Up here, there are actually 2 mud parks within 20 minutes from my house. Muddmaddness and Mud Fury. You probably ride at mudfest a lot don't you. I had a blast down there memorial day weekend, and am thinking about going down there for the 4th of july weekend. As a matter of fact, my avatar pic was taken there.


----------



## Mudpro2009 (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah thats where i go most of the time i know the people that own it so i go just to help em out i dont go very often on events cost to much and isnt enough room when there is that many people out there but its like 20 min or so from my house other than that i got drive a pretty good ways to go ride


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I deffinately wouldn't mind coming back to mudfest. If it weren't so far away, I would go every weekend. It's almost 2 hours from me. I am thinking about coming for the 4th, but we will see what happens.


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

im lookin for some new places it kinda gets boring ridin around here jus back roads mostly monroe is about an hour and a half from me but i love ridin maybe ill come ride with yall one weekend


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Send me a pm sometime, and we will exchange phone numbers and set up a ride. I have 2 mud parks within 20 minutes from my house. I am not riding this weekend as I am building a fiberglass sound system for the brute, but next weekend I am available. Also, on the 3rd of July, there will be a "party" at one of the parks. Hit me up.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Badazzbrute we need to make plans to get together and ride the weekend of July 10th...I get home on the July 6 so I won't make any of the July 4th rides but we need to get together again


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Deffinately. Where do you want to ride? We have Mudfury, Muddmaddness, or we could always call it a weekend and go play at Louisiana Mudfest. Mudfest is by far the best place I have been, as compared to what is around here. Let me know where you want to go, and we will be there...


----------



## Mudpro2009 (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah i might ride with yall then.. ill have mine put back together and ready to go by then .....


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am not gonna be able to get away long enough to head to Mudfest...Things have been a little crazy around here with the pregnant wife and 3 year old...I am gonna hafta ride somewhere around here...I haven't been to MudFury yet so that would be cool with me...Of course I would be happy with MuddMaddness anything really I haven't rode since we went to Highlifter...I am starting to have withdrawals!!! Of course things could change in the next 3 weeks I might be able to go to Mudfest...We'll see


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea gumby, just let me know what you are in the mood for when you get back in. Mudpro2009, keep in contact with me over the next couple weeks, and we will make a plan for a ride. I look forward to riding with you. Jctgumby, I would be so DT'ing right now if I had to go that long without a ride, we will have to tear it up when you get back in. Mudpro2009, Mudfury is having what sounds like one hell of a ride/party on the 3rd of July. If you can get your bike together by then, you really need to go with me to that ride. Let me know......


----------



## Mudpro2009 (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol alright im having a few technical problems right now getting this thing out first time ive took the diff.. out and should've know the hardest diff to get out on the arctic cats is the mudpros so yeah ill have to see in a few more days and ill get back in touch...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey badazzbrute i mite be coming in on the 8th of july and will be ready to ride that weekend for sure im game for anywer. i will knw for sure if i will be comming in then or nt next week and i will let u knw. bt if i do im ready to ride. jus txt or pm me and let me knw wer yall decide to go.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> hey badazzbrute i mite be coming in on the 8th of july and will be ready to ride that weekend for sure im game for anywer. i will knw for sure if i will be comming in then or nt next week and i will let u knw. bt if i do im ready to ride. jus txt or pm me and let me knw wer yall decide to go.


Deffinately will do.... I went this weekend and rode with a big bunch of guys... Actually, I think we cut up and carried on more than we rode. Did have a can am that somehow got the cvt housing completely packed full of mud though... Good thing I thought to bring my tools with me.... Poor guy, shoulda seen his face when we took off the cvt cover  . We got it back running again, but was not exactly right, so I told him to take it back to House of Cycles, where he bought it a couple weeks ago, and see if they would fix it under warranty.... I doubt they will...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yea that sucks for sure. one of my buddies did that and it melted all the internals togasther and i was only 2 days old and they would nt fix it cost him bout 900 to get it goin agian. did u ever get the videos and pics of colfax uploaded off ur camera if so can u email me at. [email protected]


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea, I have them uploaded from the cam. I will e-mail you sometime after 5pm today. The vids will most likely not upload, but I did put a post on here containing them. Either way, I will e-mail you a link to them on photobucket. If you want to check them out you can look up my screen name on photobucket and you will be able to see anything that I have placed on there. Look up martinfd1975 on photobucket.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

man i gt the pics and checked out the vids. thanks for emailing them to me. that was a nice hole that we took the 2 videos in for sure.


----------



## Mudpro2009 (Jun 13, 2010)

my buddy killed his z71 in that hole lol it was right after all that flooded in the back....


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

was it a newer modle gmc bout like 05 or so wit only 2wheel drive. we tried to pull one out like that and it was on its last leg. we couldnt get him out and it took allot of snatching to get it out


----------



## Mudpro2009 (Jun 13, 2010)

nah it was a 4x4 chev. i think like an 02 or 03 had to get the dozer to get him out


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea, that was a nice hole. I wish that we had gotten some vids of the play hole that they made that Friday. Tell you what though, I know how to work the camera now. Thanks to Basher......


----------

